# Im The Most Unluckiest Person!!!!!!!!



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, I was on here earlier..a little bit too long..so I decided I should log off and start to clean my 30 like I planned today well.

I started off doing a 50 percent water change (needed it badly) and guess what happens?!? NINE INCH NEEDLENOSE FLEW!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHH!!!!!!! My favorite fish just went sailing onto the carpet (in tank now but it made me sad ). THen I went to clean my canister filter (xp1) and there was a whole mess of troubles. First I took it apart and water went flyinng everywhere. Then I had to clean the tubes...which took 40 minutes. Andfinally I had to put it together...fun huh?

It started with me filling the tubes up....ok....then started it up..and NOTHING HAPPENED. I tried to get the automatic whatchamacallit self suction thing going but it just made a buzzing noise. Well After a while I got it to work and I was so happy! Until...I noticed I put the tubes on the wrong thing and the suction was on the spray bar, and the "blowing" was going through the filter tube WHIPEEEE!!!!
So then I had to switch them up..I turned the filter off. SO THen proceeded to take the tubes off and forgot about one thing...the water shot out right into my face....what I call a good time .SO eventually got it back up and running nad guess hwat....one of the tubes fell off because I forgot to put the clamp on...so now my floor is soaked. WEll got it all back p and runing and the things kept coming off the suction cups so had to rearrange it 80 times nad the cover fell int eh water twice....lucky not plugged in.

Well basicly i'm soaked, peod, and irritated beyond belief....just another day in the life of me!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - sorry


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Geez, I think we would get along great. Sounds like my kinda tank cleaning. lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

roflmao...I feel a little bit better but jeesh.

I was kind of stupid and kept forgetting about what happens with the suction and all lol so I shot water in my face and all over the floor.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

lol I can relate, not with a canister filter though...just a plain ole syphon, leave it in the tank to go dump the water and come back to find one end on the floor the other end in the tank and water a 1/2" deep on the floor...sad thing is, I've done this more than once. lmao

Anyways, glad your needlenose is ok.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i have had plenty of days like that, just think, they can only get better...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol thx.....


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

So....what you are saying is..everything is fine.?

Lucky you!  :-D


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

*snickers* Been there and done that! But, it is truly hilarious to 'hear' it happen to someone else! I don't think I would have been brave enough to tell everybody though!

Glad all came out ok in the wash!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

^^^ ditto


you could be dealing with dying fish right now. I personally choose a messy water change, but thats just me.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Soooo I am NOT the only one!! Good to know! LOL


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao, yeah i'm REALLY happy my needlenose or anything else isn't dead.

Otherwise today would of sucked lol. And nice to hear i'm not the only unlucky person lmao. I can never just "do" something. It's always has to be a tradgedy spread out .....


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That really sucks... I was setting up my new XP3 and while attatching the hose assembly I did not trim the hoses, well I went to disengage the clamp (with my brand new knife of course) and ended up in the ER with 6 stitches after stabbing myself. That was not fun at all. This happened about 2 months ago. 

There is one good saying...It is better to be P'ed off than P'ed on. Hope that helps you a little bit.

I also broke the housing to my Fluval 404 (which probably only needed a piece for the motor housing to be as new as the day it was bought) when I was rushing to the kitchen to get a towel to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow Flamingonhot, sounds like you've had a pretty rough time. Don't let it discourage you though, many fishkeepers I know give it up because of having even less trouble than you.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol, i'm not gonna give up. I have had more trouble catching cichlids in my tank and that didn't stop me either! Lmao.

Ah well, it's nice to hear stories like that..makes me feel like i'm not alone with my troubles lol.

ILC-sorry to hear what happened to you though .


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry bout that...

Heres one to make you feel better... A month ago, I was filling my 20 gallon with the python. Walked into the kitchen to pick up my drink, hubby called me to the computer room to talk to me for a minute. The sweet man that he is, he offered me his chair while we were talking. An hour later, I stood up and screamed my head off as I realized the python has been filling my 20 gallon all this time. I flooded our entire bedroom and basement. We actually had to call a "disaster recovery team" and file a claim with our homeowners insurance.. thank goodness, we don't live in an apartment. I will never live that one down hehe. - "Honey, can I get a new fish?" "No dear, you still haven't recovered the $1k from our insurance deductible yet" I guess we all have fun huh


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> I have had more trouble catching cichlids


oh my god.... dont even get me started....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol!

Christine, that's gotta be one of the worst things I've heard happent to someone! lol. That probably closely rivals the 300 gallon tank falling through the floor lmao.

and level....hehehhehe


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess the wettest I ever ( unintentionally ) got was while trying to move some sea turtles from one pool to another. Those flippers of theirs can really make a big splash


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i am the luckiest person...ever ...ever ever ever...i was changin the water and i rested the half gallon tnak that i use to put in water and take out... well it was full of watter and i was gunna rest it on the corner of aquarium but i missed and all the water fell on the circut box deal with all the plugs and right before it eletricuted me all the power went out in my whole block. And i went to church the next day


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

OMG! Talk about being both the luckiest and unluckiest rolled into one package. Wow! Glad you didn't get hurt!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

pssshh dang. That musta sucked!

I remember one time I put a light bulb in a lighting hood..well the bulb was kind of badly put together, so when I turned it on the bulb shot off across the room and our power went off roflmao.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that sucks. The worst thing that happened to me was when I took the filter out the aquarium and left it on the carpet. I thought I unplugged it but I think it was a filter plug. When I came back there was a massive whole in the carpet and the heater exploded with little fragments of glass all over the room. Let that be a lesson to you'll!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmm my worst mishap was putting the hose into my 10 G to fill it up, then I went to clean the filter and forgot about the hose. After a while, I started hearing waterfall sounds, went and looked and there was water just GUSHING all over the carpet. Not as bad as Christine's though.....just put towels on the floor to soak up the water and no long-term damage was done.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I knocked over a music stand and cracked my tank about an inch from the bottom. Most of my tanks are in the basement now and wet feet are a frequent occurance.


----------

